
Twitter reports record user growth, explores subscriptions - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-23/twitter-reports-revenue-that-misses-estimates-on-plunge-in-ads
======
jamestimmins
I'd easily pay $10-15 per month for Twitter as is, and possibly even more for
advanced features.

------
wmeredith
I will almost always gladly pay for a subscription to a content service in
lieu of seeing ads.

------
neonate
[https://archive.is/2qy3q](https://archive.is/2qy3q)

